# Theme: Two-fer Tuesday!



## minicoop1985 (Aug 12, 2014)

Any two cameras in your collection!

Early Nikon F



Nikon F by longm1985, on Flickr

Franka Rolfix I



Franka Rolfix by longm1985, on Flickr


----------



## Derrel (Aug 12, 2014)

Gosh, I do not have many pics of my cameras...but I do have two!

First off my Bessa R, a Cosina-made 35mm film camera that uses Leica thread mount lenses, see here with the 35mm f/1.7 Ultron Aspherical lens.







[    _D3X0119_ Oct 31 2012.jpg photo - Derrel photos at pbase.com    ]

and second, my Canon 5 D, shown fitted with an Olympus 28mm f/2.8 Zuiko Auto-W lens, and to the right the Vivitar Series 1 55mm f/2.8 1:1 macro, and in the back left the Asahi Super-Takumar 135mm f/3.5, and on the right the Asahai 200mm f/4 Super-Takumar.






[    _DSC7420_Canon adapted lens set.jpg photo - Derrel photos at pbase.com    ]  Coop: I have that same 50mm f/2 Nikkor-H, and also a 1968 F with a Photomic FTN finder with a working meter. I payed $140 for it in the summer of '84 with a clean silver-barrel 50mm f/1.4 SC Auto-Nikkor on it. I preferred the 50mm f/2 lens, and sold the 1.4 many years ago.


----------



## minicoop1985 (Aug 12, 2014)

I love that F. It's a 1963 that I revived (there's a thread here somewhere) and modified to accept the FTN. After about 6-8 months, I JUST found out the meter works.  And that 50mm f2 is fantastic-you're right. Even looks pretty good. Only thing I want to get that might replace it is a Micro.

Do those Oly lenses go to infinity with that adapter? I have a thin FD-EOS adapter that doesn't.


----------



## Niner (Aug 12, 2014)

How about older "collector" cameras?

TheArgus "brick" and the Ciro-flex medium format


----------



## limr (Aug 12, 2014)

*trots home to take pictures of cameras*


----------



## smithdan (Aug 12, 2014)

How about humble:

The Brownie Holiday Flash..



...comes apart easily for cleaning!



and some more solid plastic, the Beacon Two-Twenty-Five

 

with a (being honest here - not intentional)  double exposure shot.


----------

